# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Eski Öağ Tarihinde

## atoybil

*Eski üağ Tarihinde Doğu-Batı Mücadelesi
Ekrem MEMİş*

 ugün bile, bütün hızıyla, devam etmekte olan Doğu-Batı mücadelesinin kökleri, binlerce yıl öncesine dayanmaktadır. Günümüzde olduğu gibi, geçmişte de, gerek Doğu'yu gerekse Batı'yı temsil eden her devlet, güçlenip yayılmaz arzusunu taşıyordu. Hatta bazı devletler, birer dünya imparatorluğu vücuda getirebilmek için, vargüçleriyle mücadele etmişlerdir.

şunu da hemen belirtelim ki, dünya savaşları, sadece çağımızın savaşları değildir. Eskiçağda da dünya savaşları olmuştur. Eskiçağda da Boğazlar için büyük harpler yapılmıştır. üağımızın dünya savaşlarında olduğu gibi, Eskiçağda meydana gelen dünya savaşlarında da çok değişik milletler karşı karşıya gelmişler ve bu savaşlarda da yüzbinlerce insan canını malını kaybetmiştir.

İşte bu kitap, bu mücadeleyi, kaynakların ışığında, yeniden gözler önüne sermektedir.

----------


## atoybil

*Eski üağ Türkiye Tarihi
Ekrem MEMİş*

 aritaya bir göz atacak olursak, Anadolu'nun Asya, Avrupa ve Afrika kıtaları tarafından çevrelendiğini ve Asya ile Avrupa kıtaları arasında da bir köprü vazifesi yüklendiğini görürüz. Bu köprü, güneydoğudan Mezopotamya ve Mısır gibi Eski Doğu, batıdan ise Akdeniz medeniyetlerinin oluşturduğu Eski Batı Akdeniz medeniyetlerin oluşturduğu Eski Batı dünyaları tarafından çevrilmektedir. Bu durum, Anadolu'ya bir kültür aracılığı görevi vermiş gibidir.
Gerçekten, tarihin en eski devirlerinden itibaren Anadolu, doğudan ve batıdan birçok kavmin istilasına maruz kalmış, pekçok medeniyete beşiklik etmiştir. Bu yüzdendir ki Anadolu, Doğu ve Batı kültür unsurlarının içiçe karışıp kaynaştığı bir bölge durumuna gelmiştir. Nitekim, daha Mü. 3. binyıldan itibaren değişik kökenli birçok kavmin bir arada yaşaması ve bunun asırlarca devam etmiş olması, bunun en güzel ifadesidir.

----------


## atoybil

*Eskiçağda Türkler*

*Ekrem MEMİş*

 emen hemen herkes, en eski Türk kavminin Hunlar olduğunu zanneder. üünkü bugüne kadar okuduğu kitaplarda böyle yazmaktadır. Ama bunun doğru olmadığını, bu kitabı okuduğu zaman anlayacaktır. Ve yine hemen hemen herkes, tarihte Türk adını taşıyan ilk devletimizin Göktürk devleti olduğundan adı gibi emindir. Fakat bu bilginin de doğru olmadığını görmek için bu kitabın okunması gerekecektir.

Bu kitabı okuma zahmetine katlanan herkes, Orta Asya'nın zannedildiği gibi Türkler'in tek anayurdu olmadığını da görecektir.

Okuyucu, bu kitabı okuduktan sonra okullarda okutulan tarih kitaplarındaki bilgilerin hem eksik hem de yanlış olduğunun farkına varacaktır.

----------


## atoybil

*Tarih Metodolojisi*
*Ekrem MEMİş*

 er şeyin, her işin bir metodu vardır. Metod, doğruya ulaşmak için takip edilen yoldur. Bu yol, uzun ya da kısa olabilir. ünemli olan; doğruyu, gerçeği bulmaktır. Tarih ilminin de kendine has bir metodu vardır. Bu metodun yegane amacı, en doğru yoldan, en doğru şekilde, en doğruya ulaşmaktır. Ancak, en doğru yoldan, en doğru şekilde, en doğruya ulaşabilmek için, bir takım teknikleri bilmek lazımdır. şimdiye kadar, Türkiye'de yazılan ve okutulan Tarih Metodu ile ilgili kitaplarda, bol bol teorik bilgilere yer verilmiştir. Halbuki teorik bilgiler, nasıl olsa belli bir zaman geçtikten sonra unutulacaktır. ünemli olan, bu bilgileri uygulamaya koyabilmektir.

----------


## atoybil

*<H1>Ekrem memiş </H1>Bu yayın Anadolu'da Proto-Türkler üzerinde çalışma yapanlara bir uyarı mahiyetindedir. Bazıları bu tezler üzerinden rant elde etmektedir.




BOĞULAN FİRAVUN MERNAPTAH' TIR*




Sahte Firavun masalı ve bundan rant sağlayanlar isimli yayınımızın ardından firavunun kimliği üzerine çalışmalar yaptık. Boğulan firavunun kimliğini açıklamak yine bize düşüyor. Bu çalışmamızla yarım kalmış işimizi tamamlayalım istedik. Ayrıca Tevrat'ı tek kaynak gibi kulllanan araştırmacılarada yüce kitabımız Kur'an-ı Ker'im inde aslında (bizim ilahi kitabımız olmasının yanında) tarihi değere haiz olduğu gerçeğinide hatırlatalım dedik. Uyutulan öğrenciler artık uykularından uyansınlar. Boğulan firavun Mernaptah'tır.



Kurğanğda geçen Firavun kıssasında dile getirilen bazı anlatıların tarihsel veriler ve kayıtlar ile desteklenmesi, Kurğanğın çağlar üstü ilahi bir ileti olduğunu ortaya koyuyor. İlahi iletinin 41:53 bölümünde belirtildiği gibi bu ve benzeri bulgular Allahğın gerçekleşeceğini söylediği bir vaadidir

 

*ğOnun gerçek olduğu onlara apaçık oluncaya kadar ufuklarda ve kendi içlerinde ayetlerimizi onlara göstereceğizğ (41:53)*


Tarihsel kayıtlar ile ortaya çıkan ve Kurğanğda bire bir doğrulanan bu delillere geçmeden önce Firavun ile ilgili bazı konulara kısaca değinmek istiyorum.

üncelikle Kurğanğda konu edilen ve Kızıldenizğde boğulan Firavunğnun II. Ramses olduğu şeklinde bazı Müslümanlarca dile getirilen iddia iki açıdan tutarsızdır. Bugün en iyi korunan mumyalardan biri Firavun II. Ramsesğin mumyasıdır. Bu mumya Fransağya gönderilmiş ve üzerinde detaylı incelemeler yapılmıştır. II. Ramsesğin 96 yaşında öldüğü biliniyor. Bu durumda 96 yaşında ve yürümeye mecali kalmamış bir insanın, ordusunun basında İsrailoğullarığnın peşine düştüğü düşünülemez. 



_ğFiravun, ordusu ile beraber ardlarına düştü...ğ (20:78)_



Kaldı ki II. Ramsesğsin boğulmadan değil, diş apsesine bağlı kan zehirlenmesinden öldüğü mumya üzerinde yapılan bilimsel araştırmalar ile ortaya konan bir gerçektir. Dolayısı ile çıkış Firavunğnun II. Ramses olduğu teorisi gerçekçi değildir.



*Kurğanğda Dile Getirilen Birinci Tarihsel Gerçek*



 Kurğan, Firavunğnun özel ismini vermez. Firavun, Mısır Kralğına verilen bir ünvandır. Firavun ismi ğPerğaa: büyük evğ kelimesinden gelmektedir. Bu eski bir Mısır sarayının adıdır. Bu isim Mü 1759-730 Tarihleri arasında bir saygı ünvanı olarak kullanılmaya başlamıştır. İşte Kurğanğda dile getirilen ilk tarihsel gerçek burada ortaya çıkmaktadır. Kurğan Yusuf dönemindeki Mısır Hükümdarına ğFiravunğ değil, Melik yani Kral der. üünkü Yusufğun yaşadığı dönemde Mısır hükümdarlarına Firavun diye hitap edilmiyordu.

Aslında Kurğanğın bu Fıravunğnun ismini vermemesinin nedeni, Kurğanğnın ve TEvratğın ayetleri tarihsel veriler ile değerlendirildiğinde onun kimliğinin ortaya çıkıyor oluşundan kaynaklanmakta olduğudur. üncelikler Tevratğin ilgili ayetlerine bir göz atalım; ; 

_ğVe (İsrailoğulları) Firavun için Pitom ve Ramses ambar şehirlerini yaptılarğ (üıkış 1:11)_

Günümüzde Pitom ve Piramses şehirlerinin inşaatlarının II. Ramses döneminde yapıldığı bilinmektedir. Mısır kayıtları Firavun II. Ramsesğin doğu Nil deltasında, Goşen olarak bilinen eski alan yakınlarında, Pi-Ramesse (Ramsesği Evi) adlı yeni bir başkent kurduğunu anlatır. Bu durumda Musağnın II. Ramses dönemin ve takip eden bir zaman aralığında yaşadığını iddia edebiliriz. Demek ki İsraioğullarını inşaat işlerinde köle gibi çalıştıran ve onlara zülmeden Firavun II. Ramses olmalıdır. 



_ğHalkın haberi olmadığı bir sırada kente girmişti. Orada iki adamın kavga ettiklerini gördü; Biri onun tarafından, diğeri de düşman tarafından idi. Tarafından olan adam düşmanına karşı ondan yardım istedi. Bunun bir yumruk ile ötekinin işini bitirdi...ğ28:15_



Musağa bir yumruk ile birini öldürebildiğine göre en az onbeş yaşında olmalı. üünkü bir sonraki ayette "ergenlik çağına gelip olgunlaşınca" ibaresi vardır. 20 yaşında insanlar ergenlik devresini çoktan atlatmış olurlar. Kaldı ki bir önceki ayet bu çıkarımı doğrulamakta ve Musa' nın o dönemde 20 yaşında olduğunu iddia eden araştırmacıyıda yalanlamaktadır.



_ğErginlik çağına gelip olgunlaşınca ona bilgelik ve bilgi verdikğ (28:14)_



Musa istemeden işlediği bu cinayetten sonra Mısırğdan kaçar ve Meydenğe yerleşerek çoluk çocuk sahibi olur. Meydenğde kalış süresinide Kurğan verir. Bu sure sekiz veya on yıldır.



_ğDedi ki; ğBana sekiz yıl boyunca çaışman şartıyla seni şu kızlarımdan biri ile nikahlamak istiyorum. Dilersen onu ona tamamlayabilirsin...ğ(28:26)_



_ğMusa o sureyi tamamlayıp ailesi ile birlikte yola çıkınca...ğ (28:29)_



Musa Meydenğde iken yanında büyüdüğü Firavunğnun öldüğünü Tevratğtan öğreniyoruz.



_ğVe vaki oldu ki, o çok günler geçerken, Mısır Kralı öldü.ğ(üıkış 3:23)_ 



Musa Mısırğa döndüğünde en az 15 yılı Mısırğda, 8-10 yılı Meydenğde olmak üzere toplam 23-25 yıl geçirmiş olmalıdır. Bu kadar süre iktidarda kalan kişi 46 yıl ile II. Ramsesğdir. Bu demektir ki Musa Meydenğde iken ölen Firavun, II. Ramsesğdir. 



*Kurğanğda Ortaya üıkan İkinci Tarihsel Gerçek*



II. Ramses öldükten sonra 52 oğlununun hiçbiri hayatta olmadığından yerine evlatlığı Mernaptah geçer. Mernaptah hakkında pek tarihsel bir bilgi yoktur. 8 veya 12 yıl iktidarda kaldığı iddia edilmektedir. Mısır yazıtları yenilgileri anmayıp, zaferleri hem de abartili bir dille yazıya geçirdiklerinden için pek de parlak bir iktidari olmayan Mernaptah hakkında yazıtlarda pek bilgi olmaması gayet doğaldır. Buna rağmen İbrani anlamına gelen ğHiburuğ klimesinin Mısır yazıtlarında sık görülmesine rağmen, ğIsrailğ kelimesinin tek geçtiği yazıtın Merneptah dönemine ait olması çok ilginçtir. Mernaptah stelinin ilgili bölümü şöyledir: ğİsrail tükendi hiç tohumu kalmadığ. Bu bazı tarihçiler tarafından İsrailoğullarının erkek çocularının katledilmesi olarak yorumlanmıştır.



Dr. Bucailleğye göre üıkış Firavunğu yani Kızıldenizğde boğulan Firavun işte bu Firavundur. 



Tarihsel kayıtlarda Merneptahğın ölüm nedeni bilinmemekle beraber. Dr. Bucaille yapılan otopside bu mumyada boğulma belirtileri olduğunu dile getirmiştir. Kurğanğin ilgili bölümünü okuyalım:



_ğİsraioğullarnı denizden geçirdik. Firavun ve ordusu ise küstahca ve düşmanca arklarına düştü. Boğulmak üzereyken, ğİsrailoğullarının inandığından başka tanrı olmadığına inandım, ben teslim olanım,ğ dedi. üok geç! Daha önce baş kaldırmış ve bozgunculardan olmuştun. Senden sonra ki kuşaklara ibret olman için bugün senin cesedini koruyacağız. Ne var ki insanların çoğu işaretlerimizden habersizdir.ğ (10:90-93)_



Merneptahğın korunmuş mumyası 19.yyğnun sonunda bulundu. Kurğanğın indiği dönemde ancak her şeyin haberlerini bilen biri bu cesedin korunduğunu bilebilirdi. Bu mumya bugün Kahire müzesinde sergilenmektedir. 



İşte bu bilimsel veriler bize boğulan firavunun ne II. Ramses, ne de III. Ramses olmadığını açıkca göstermektedir. 



*Kurğanğda Ortaya üıkan üçüncü Tarihsel Gerçek* 

Kurğan özel isimler verirken bu isimleri boş yere vermez. Kurğan, Firavun anlatısında iki özel isim verir. Bunlardan biri Haman, diğeri ise Karunğdur. Dr. Bucaille bu isimlerden yola çıkarak Firavunğnun kimliğini tesbit edebileceğini düşünür. Haman ismi Tevratğtada geçer ve Kurğanğın belirttiği kişiden ayrı olarak bir Pers Hükümdarı olup, Musağnın çağdaşı değildir. Kurğan eleştirmenleri bundan yola çıkarak Resulğun Tevratğı yanlış kopya ettiğini iddia ederler. 

Maurice Bucaille, ğHamanğ ismini bir Fransız Mısır Bilimcisine verir ve bunun 7.yy bir arap el yazmasından alıntı olduğunu söyler. O da böyle bir el yazmasında Mısır hıyerogliflerine ait bir bilginin geçmiş olmasının mümkün olmadığını söyler ve ona ğDictionary of Personal Names of the New Kingdom by Rankeğ adlı Mısır isimleri sözlüğünü önerir. Bucaille ise Almanca hiyeroglif transliterasyon listesinden Hamanğın, taş ocakları işçilerinin şefi olduğunu öğrenir. Dahası Haman ismi Viyanağda bulunan bir yazıtta da kazılıdır.



Bu ilginç tarihsel gerçek de Kurğan tarafından doğrulanmaktadır.



_ğ...Haman, benim için balçığın üzerinde ateş yakarak tuğla hazırla ve Musağnın tanrısına ulaşmam için bana kule yap...ğ(28:38)_ 



_Yazımızı ilahi iletinin bir ayeti ile bitirelim:_



_ğDe ki: ğüvgü Allahğadir; O size ayetlerini gösterecek ve sizde_ _onları tanıyacaksınızğ(27:53)_ 



_üvgü evrenlerin rabbi Allahğa olsun._




__________________
*A'raf 194 Allah dışındaki yakardıklarınız sizin gibi KULLARDIR , eğer iddianızda haklıysanız , hadi çağırın onlarıda size cevap versinler* 




Yorum (0) Yorum yaz! Kalıcı Bağlantı

*19/3/2007*

*İNTİHAL üZERİNE YENİ BİR YAYIN*





*İntihal üzerine yapılmış en ciddi araştırmadır.*



*İntihal*



Yrd.Doç.Dr.Yusuf SERENGİL YüK Genel Kurulunun başbakanlık müsteşarı ile ilgili olarak Ekim ayında aldığı karar, daha önce de zaman zaman bazı rektör ve profesörlerle ilgili ortaya çıkmış olan intihal tartışmalarını yeniden gündeme getirmiştir. Son yıllarda şahit olduğumuz skandal boyutundaki intihal örneklerine [1] rağmen, bazı üniversite çevrelerinde konuya hala kayıtsız kalındığını görmekteyiz. 

İntihal meselesinin, bırakın toplumu, akademik çevrelerde bile yeterince doğru algılanamamış olması, bilim dünyamızın geleceği açısından kaygı verici bir durumdur. Bunun gün geçtikçe artan bir bilim etiği sorunu olup olmadığı konusundaki tartışmaları [2] bir kenara bırakırsak; internet sayesinde yapmanın kolaylaştığı [3], yapılanı tespit etmenin ise zorlaştığı ortadadır. 

İntihal İngilizce ğplagiarismğ teriminin Türkçe karşılığı olup _ğbir çeşit akademik yolsuzlukğ olarak ifade edilir [4] ve şu şekilde tanımlanır: ğbaşka birisine ait kelime, ürün veya fikirlerin orijinal kaynağına gerekli şekilde referans verilmeden kullanılması, sanki kendine aitmiş gibi gösterilmesidirğ_. Aynı kaynakta intihali, sahtekarlıktan veya kopyalama hakkı ihlalinden ayıran özellikler şu şekilde özetlenmiştir; 

İntihal bilinçli olarak da (aldatma amaçlı olarak), farkında olmadan da gerçekleşebilir (uygun şekilde veya açık referans verilmemesi sonucu). Bir kitaptan bir materyalin kopyalanması, internetten kopya ve yapıştır yapılması, buna örnek gösterilebilir. _Bilimsel sahtekarlığın_ ise birçok çeşidi olmakla beraber kasıtlı intihali de kapsar. İntihal, eğer kopya hakkı kurallarını çiğniyorsa hukuki bir durum ortaya çıkabilir. Aksi takdirde hukuki bir yönü yoktur ve daha ziyade etik kurallarıyla ilişkili olarak değerlendirilmesi gerekir. 

Yıldız üniversitesi Akademik Etik Kurulu, intihali, Kansu (1994) [5]ğ e dayanarak akademik yanıltmanın bir alt başlığı olarak değerlendirmektedir [6]. 

Purdue üniversitesiğnin Online Yazı Laboratuarınca (OWL) intihale neden olabilecek fiiller ise şöyle sıralanmıştır [7]; 

ğ Yazarken kaynağı çok yakın takip etmek. Yani birebir cümleler kullanmak, 

ğ Yazıyı para ödeyerek veya ödemeyerek, başkasına yazdırmak, 

ğ Atıfta bulunmadan başkalarının fikirlerini kullanmak veya o fikir üzerine kendi fikrini inşa etmek, 

ğ Başka bir kaynaktan bilerek veya farkında olmayarak kopyalama yapmak. 

Aynı kaynakta intihal oluşmaması için yapılan öneriler; 

ğ Bir yazıyı yazmaya başlamadan önce, hazırlık safhasında yaptığımız araştırma esnasında, başkalarının fikirlerini not alırken yanlarına işaret koymak, 

ğ Yazım aşamasında orijinal kaynağa bakmadan kendi cümlelerimizi kullanmak, daha sonra orijinal cümlelerle içerik, doğruluk ve yanlışlıkla alınan ifadeler bakımından karşılaştırmak. Değiştirilemeyen veya aynen kalmasını istediğimiz ifadeleri tırnak içine alarak göstermek, 

ğ Bu tip doğrudan alıntılara sık yer vermemek ve dolaylı alıntıları kullanmak. Bunu yaparken de orijinalden farklı kelime ve cümle yapıları kullanmak. 

İntihali _gizli anımsamayla_ da karıştırmamak gerekir. İngilizcede _crymptomnesia_ olarak geçen bu terim kişinin farkında olmadan geçmişte okuduğu bir eserden esinlenmesi anlamına geliyor [8].. Buna örnek olarak Nietzscheğnin _Thus Spoke Zarathustra_ kitabındaki bir olay anlatımının yüzyıl önce 1835ğ de yayınlanan bir kitaptakiyle kelimesi kelimesine aynı olması verilebilir. Nietzscheğ nin kızkardeşi 11 yaşındayken Nietzscheğnin o kitabı okumuş olduğunu doğrulamıştır [8]. 

İntihal meselesi sadece akademisyenleri ilgilendiren bir sorun değildir. İnternetin ortaya çıkması ve devasa bir kaynak olarak hizmet etmesi sonucu ödev hazırlayan birçok öğrenci direkt kopyalayıp yapıştırmak suretiyle ödev veya tez hazırlamaktadır. üok geniş bir kaynak olmasından ötürü öğretmenlerin bu durumu kontrol altına alma olasılığı oldukça zayıftır. 

üğrencilere para karşılığı dönem ödevi hazırlayan internet şirketleri olduğu gibi, intihalle ilgili araştırma yapmak amaçlı kurulmuş internet siteleri ve yazılımlar mevcuttur. Bununla beraber intihal araştırmasında üniversite öğretim üyelerine hizmet amaçlı kurulmuş olan bazı şirketlerin, ödev veya yazı satan şirketlerle ilişkili olabileceği konusunda da birtakım iddialar ortaya atılmıştır [9]. şu bir gerçek ki bilimsel aldatmada amaç fark edilmemek olduğu için, bu tip durumları ortaya çıkarmak da oldukça zordur. İntihalin günümüzde daha da arttığı yönünde görüşler olmasına karşın [2], bunu kanıtlamak pek mümkün görünmemektedir. 

Skandal Boyutunda İntihal ürnekleri 

Boston üniversitesiğnce yapılan bir araştırmaya göre Martin Luther King Jr.ğ ın doktora tezinin Tanrı kavramını özetleyen bölümünün üçte biri intihaldir [4]. 

Senatör Joseph Biden 1988 Demokrat Parti Başkan adaylığından Hukuk Fakültesinde bir dersten intihal yapması nedeniyle başarısız olmuş olmasının ortaya çıkmasıyla, çekilmek zorunda kalmıştır [4]. 

Alex Haley, _Roots_ romanındaki bazı pasajları, Harold Courlanderğ ın _The Africanğ_ ından aldığını kabul etmiş ve mahkemeye gitmekten 650.000 USD ödemeyi kabul ederek kurtulmuştur [4]. 

Pulitzer ödülü sahibi D.K.Goodwin 1987 yılında yazmış olduğu The Fitzgeralds and the Kennedies isimli kitabında intihal yaptığının ortaya çıkmasıyla 2002 yılında bu ödülün seçici kurulundaki görevinden ayrılmak zorunda kalmıştır [10]. 

1973 Eurovizyon şarkı Yarışmasında İspanyağ yı temsil eden _Eres tu_ isimli parça, 1966ğdaki yarışmada Yugoslavyağ yı temsil eden şarkıya yönelik intihal içermesine karşın soğuk savaş dönemi politik nedenleriyle diskalifiye edilmekten kurtulmuştur [4]. 

1922 yapımı Nosferatu filmi Bram Stokerğin Drakula romanının izinsiz adaptasyonu olduğu için mahkemeye verilmiş ve sonucunda filmin kopyaları imha edilmiştir [4]. 

University of Virginiağda 2002 yılında ortaya çıkan intihal skandalı sonrası 45 öğrenci üniversiteden atılmış, mezun olan 3 kişinin de diploması iptal edilmiştir [11]. 

Konunun ciddiyetini kavramak için intihal örneklerini yayınlayan sitelere göz gezdirmek yeterli (örn. 12, 13). Bu sitelere göre ABDğde intihal sebebiyle üniversitelerden atılan öğrenci ve öğretim üyesi sayısı yüzlerle ifade edilmektedir. Son yıllarda ülkemizde de bazı intihal olayları kamuoyuna yansımış olmakla beraber [1], yansımayan veya yansıtılmayan örneklerin boyutu konusunda bir tahmin yapmak zor. 

*Sonuç* 

Bilim insanı olmak kişilere birtakım sorumluluklar yüklemektedir [14]. Doğruluk ve dürüstlük akademik yaşamın her aşamasında bir bilim insanının taşıması gereken bu sorumlulukların başında gelir, zira halkın gözünde üniversiteler bilimi, öğretim üyeleriyse güveni temsil etmektedir. Bu güvenin sarsılması, halkın pozitif bilimlere karşı inancının kaybolmasına yol açacak, bu da kesinlikle sakıncalı toplumsal sorunları beraberinde getirecektir. Gerici çevrelerin, bu amaçla üniversiteleri halkın gözünden düşürme çabalarının yoğunlaştığı günümüzde, bilim insanlarının attıkları her adıma, söyledikleri her söze ve yazdıkları her cümleye dikkat etmeleri gerekmektedir. İntihal, bilim etiğine aykırı birçok davranıştan birisidir ve ülkemizde artan yayın sayısına paralel olarak ciddi bir sorun olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadır. üniversitelerin bilim etiğini sağlamaya yönelik kurmuş oldukları komisyon ve kurumların işlerlik ve yetkilerinin artırılması kadar, bilim insanı yetiştirme sürecinde bu konuya öncelik ve ağırlık verilmesi yerinde olacaktır.


*KAYNAKLAR:*

*1)* Kantarlı, K., 2002. YüK düzeninde bilimsel etik anlayışı. üniversite ve Toplum 2/3. 

<A name=r2>*2)* Lee, F.R., 2003. Are more people cheating? The New York Times. <A href="http://www.nytimes.com/" target=_blank>http://www.nytimes.com/

*3)* Ryan, J.C.H., 1998. Student pligiarism in an online world. ASEE Prism Magazine, December. 

<A name=r4>*4)* <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plagiarism" target=_blank>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plagiarism

*5)* Kansu, E., 1994. Bilimsel yanıltma ve önlenmesi, dünyada ve Türkiyeğ de bilim, etik ve üniversite. TüBA Bilimsel Toplantı Serileri No:1. 

<A name=r6>*6)* <A href="http://www.aek.yildiz.edu.tr/" target=_blank>http://www.aek.yildiz.edu.tr

*7)* <A href="http://owl.english.purdue.edu/" target=_blank>http://owl.english.purdue.edu/ 

*8)* <A href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptomnesia" target=_blank>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptomnesia 

*9)* Young, J.R., 2002. Anti-plagiarism experts raise questions about services with links to sites sellin papers. The Cronicle of Higher Education. Information Technology. <A href="http://chronicle.com/free/2002/03/2002031201t.htm" target=_blank>http://chronicle.com/free/2002/03/2002031201t.htm 

*10)* CNN News. 5 Mart 2002. <A href="http://archives.cnn.com/2002/SHOWBIZ/books/03/05/goodwin.pulitzer/index.html" target=_blank>http://archives.cnn.com/2002/SHOWBIZ/books/03/05/goodwin.pulitzer/index.html 

*11)* Young, J.R., 2002. The University of Georgia dismisses 45 students and revokes 3 diplomas as cheating probe concludes. The Cronicle of Higher Education. Information Technology 

<A name=r12>*12)* <A href="http://www.web-miner.com/plagiarism" target=_blank>http://www.web-miner.com/plagiarism*13)* <A href="http://www.bridgewater.edu/WritingCenter/Workshops/PlagiarismCases.htm" target=_blank>http://www.bridgewater.edu/WritingCenter/Workshops/PlagiarismCases.htm *14)* Ortaş, İ., 2002. Bilim, bilim insanı ve bilimsel etik. üniversite ve Toplum 2/2.






Yorum (0) Yorum yaz! Kalıcı Bağlantı


*15/3/2007*

*AHMET TANER KIşLALI'NIN KALEMİNDEN ORHAN PAMUK*




 





















*AHMET TANER KIşLALI'NIN* 





*KALEMİNDEN ORHAN PAMUK*












Kışlalı'nın kaleminden Pamuk




Orhan Pamuk'un "ne mal" olduğunu teröristler tarafından katledilen Ahmet Taner Kışlalı'nın 1999'da bütün netliğiyle ortaya koyduğu yazıyı sizlere aktarmayı bir görev bildim:

"ünce, bir romancımızın son kitabının 50 bin adet basıldığı yazıldı.
Arkasından kısa sürede 100 binlik bir satışın gerçekleştiği açıklandı.
Derken, çıktığı günden beri ikinci cumhuriyetçi çizgisini korumaya özen gösteren Aktüel dergisi, romancıyı Türkiye'nin "bir numaralı aydını" ilan etti.
Bu romancımızın adı Orhan Pamuk'tu! Ben bu "büyük" (!) yazarımızın bir romanını okumayı denemiştim.
Başladığım şeyi bitirme konusundaki tüm inatçılığıma karşın, bitirememiştim.
Ama "Kara Kitap" basında öylesine övüldü ki, ikinci bir deneye girişmekten kendimi alamadım. Ve o çabamda da, daha yarıya gelmeden havlu atmak durumunda kaldım.
Tahsin Yücel ve Emin üzdemir gibi, çok saydığım isimlerin bu yazarla ilgili oldukça ağır eleştirilerini anımsadım.
Ama beğenenlerin de "beğenme hakkı"na saygı duydum.
Ta ki... Bir okurum "Kara Kitap"ta gizlenmiş bir bölüme dikkatimi çekinceye kadar...
"üocukluğunda kız kardeşi ile tarlada karga kovalayan sapık bir padişah" gibi bir anlatım vardı bu bölümde!
Prof. üetin Yetkin yönetiminde, "Müdafaa-i Hukuk" adlı çok değerli aylık bir dergi çıkıyor. İlginç bir rastlantı olarak, derginin Aralık 1998 sayısında, Prof. Fahir İz'in bir incelemesi yayımlandı:

"O. Pamuk'taki Atatürk Anlayışı..."
Meğer benim artık okumayı denemediğim kitaplarında daha neler varmış!
İşte birkaç örnek: "Sonra kasaba alanına dolanır. Atatürk heykellerine sıçan güvercinleri ayıplar..."
"Atatürk kendini içkiye vermiş meyhane kalabalığına, cumhuriyeti emanet etmiş olmanın güveniyle gülümsüyordu..."
"Atatürk'ün leblebi zevkinin ülkemiz için ne büyük felaket olduğunu..."
"Sonra bir cumhuriyet, Atatürk, damga pulu havasına girdiğimizi hatırlıyoruz..."
Sayın İz, 275 sayfalık bir kitapta, tam sekiz yerde ve "hiç gerekmediği halde" Atatürk'e sataşıldığını saptamış.
Söyle diyor: "Bunlar kitaptan çıkarılsa hiçbir şey değişmez. Yalnız yazarın kimi ruhsal gereksinimleri tatmin edilmemiş olur!"
Kim bilir, belki de Orhan Pamuk'un "en birinci aydın" ilan edilmesinde, bu incelemenin de büyük katkısı olmuştur!
Ben, inandıklarını açıkça savunanlara hep saygı duymuşumdur. O düşüncelere karsı olsam bile!
Ama o yürekliliği gösteremeyip de bunu sinsice yapmaya çalışanlara, oraya buraya "bityeniği" sokuşturanlara, hep tiksinerek bakmışımdır.
Bunu hep zayıf bir kişiliğin, zavallı bir ruh halinin yansıması olarak görmüşümdür.
Oyun maskesiz oynanmalıdır! üirkinlikleri gizleyen maskelerin indirilmesini de tüm "gerçek aydınlar" görev saymalıdır!
Ve de Pamuk adlı yazarı, isteyen okumalı, isteyen sevmelidir...
Ama ne olduğunu, kim olduğunu bilerek! Maskenin arkasındaki gerçek yüzü görerek!..


A. Taner KIşLALI



http://www.habervitrini.com/






Yorum (0) Yorum yaz! Kalıcı Bağlantı


*13/3/2007*

*İSMAİL CEM'İN KISA HAYAT üYKüSü*






Eski Dışişleri bakanlarından İsmail Cem, üç yıl önce yakalandığı akciğer kanserine yenik düştü.

İsmail Cem, 1940 yılında İhsan ve şerife İpekçiğnin oğlu olarak İstanbulğda yaşama gözlerini açtı. 1959ğda İstanbul Robert Kolejiğnden ve 1963ğte Lozan üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesiğnden mezun olan Cem, Paris Siyasal Bilgiler Enstitüsüğnde siyaset sosyolojisi dalında master yaptı. 
Cem, 1963 yılından itibaren çeşitli gazetelerde yazı işleri müdürlüğü, genel yayın müdürlüğü yaptı. İsmail Cem, 1971-74 yılları arasında Türkiye Gazeteciler Sendikası İstanbul şubesi Başkanlığığnı yürüttü. 



*TRTğDE İSMAİL CEM DEVRİ*
Cemğin ülke gündeminde önemle yer alması TRTğnin genel müdürlüğüne atanmasıyla oldu. Milliyet Gazetesiğnde köşe yazarlığı yaparken, 14 şubat 1974ğte göreve gelen Cem, TRTğde birçok yeniliklere imza attı.

Görev aldığında yaptığı ilk konuşmada, ğYeni çalışma döneminin kültür anlayışında öncelik Türkiye kültürüdür, halkın kültürdür. Bunun çağımızda aldığı ve alacağı biçimdirğ dedi. üzellikle televizyon yayınlarının gelişmesine önemli katkılarda bulunan Cemğin genel müdürlüğü sırasında haftada 20 saat olan yayın 50 saate yükseldi. Bu gelişmelerin bir sonucu olarak da 10 milyon olan televizyon izleyici sayısı 20 milyona çıktı. Ancak Cemğin uygulamaları ve yaptığı atamalar muhalefetin sürekli tepkisine neden oldu.

Hükümet değişikliğinin ardından 16 Mayıs 1975ğte İsmail Cemğin yerine Nevzat Yalçıntaş atandı. Cem, daha sonra Danıştay tarafından göreve iade edildi, ancak kendisi gazeteciliğe dönmeyi tercih etti.

*SİYASETüİ CEM*
Siyasi hayatına SHPğde başlayan İsmail Cem, 22 Mayıs 1988ğde genel başkanlığa adaylığını koydu. Ancak bu gerçekleşmedi. İsmail Cem, 16 Ekim 1981ğde kapatılan ve 19 Haziran 1992ğde açılan CHPğnin yeniden oluşumunda önemli rol oynadı ve ğyeni solağ destek verdi. Cem, 24 Nisan 1993ğte Süleyman Demirel, Kamran İnan ve Lütfi Doğanğın rakibi olarak cumhurbaşkanlığına aday oldu.

İsmail Cem, 1987 ve 1991 seçimlerinde İstanbulğdan, 1995 seçimlerinde Kayseriğden milletvekili seçildi. 7 Temmuz 1995ğte üiller hükümetinde Ercan Karakaşğtan boşalan Kültür Bakanlığı görevini üstlenen Cem, daha sonra CHPğden ayrılarak DSPğye geçti.

DSPğde TBMM Grup Yönetim Kurulu üyeliğine seçilen Cem, Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenter Meclisi (AKPM) ve Batı Avrupa Birliği (BAB) Asamblesi üyeliklerine, AKPM Sosyalist Grubu Başkanvekilliğiğne seçildi. Cem, AKPM ve BAB Asamblesi Türk Parlamenter Grubu Başkanlığığnı da yürüttü.

*TüRK-YUNAN DOSTLUĞU*
57. hükümetin Dışişleri Bakanlığı görevini üstlenen Cem, özellikle dönemin Yunanistan Dışişleri Bakanı Yorga Papandreuğyla kurduğu samimi diyalogla Türk-Yunan yakınlaşmasında etkin rol oynadı, iki komşu ülkeyi birbirine yakınlaştırdı. 
Cem ile Papandreuğnun fotoğrafları Türk ve dış basının sayfalarını günlerce süsledi. Cem, Avrupa Birliğiğne üyelik sürecindeki başarılı politikası ile de dikkat çekti. İsmail Cem, Yunanistan Dışişleri Bakanı Papandreu ile birlikte 2000 yılında dünyada ğYılın Devlet Adamığ ödülünü aldı.

DSPğden ayrılarak YTPğyi kuran Cem, bu partinin Ekim 2004 kurultayında CHPğye katılma kararı almasının ardından siyasete bu partide devam etti. Cem, CHPğnin 24 Ocak 2005ğte yapılan olağanüstü kurultayının ardından Parti Meclisi üyesi, Bilim ve Kültür Platformu Başkanı ve Genel Başkan Başdanışmanı olarak görev yapıyordu.

Bir süreden beri kanser tedavisi gören Cem, 15 Aralık 2006 tarihinde akciğer enfeksiyonu teşhisiyle İstanbul Cerrahi Hastanesiğnde tedavi görüyordu.

*ESERLERİ*
Türkiyeğde basın ve siyaset alanındaki başarıları kadar örnek kişiliğiyle de takdir toplayan İsmail Cem, İngilizce ve Fransızca biliyordu.

Cemğin ğTürkiyeğde Geri Kalmışlığın Tarihiğ, ğTürkiye üzerine Yazılarğ, ğ12 Martğ, ğTRTğde 500 Günğ, ğSiyaset Yazılarığ, ğGeçiş Dönemi Türkiyeğsiğ, ğSosyal Demokrasi ya da Demokratik Sosyalizm Nedir, Ne Değildir?ğ, ğTürkiyeğde Sosyal Demokrasiğ, ğEngeller ve üözümlerğ, ğYeni Solğ, ğSoldaki Arayışğ, ğGelecek İçin Denemelerğ, ğMevsimğ ve ğ21. Yüzyılda Türkiyeğ adlı yayınlanmış eserleri bulunuyordu.

*BİLİNMEYEN YüNLERİ
*Koyu Galatasaray taraftarı ve sarı kırmızılı takımda top koşturduğu dönemde Hagiğnin hayranı olan Cem, vakit buldukça Galatasarayğın maçlarına gitmeye özen gösteriyordu.

Türkiyeğde akvaryum balıkçılığı üzerine en çok kitabın kendisinde olduğunu belirten Cemğin bir tutkusu da Bonzai idi. Uzakdoğuğnun bu özen ve emek isteyen cüce ağaçları, İstanbulğdaki evini süslüyordu. Kanarya sevgisi nedeniyle babasıyla birlikte Serinofil Derneğiğne üye olan Cem, Klasik Türk ve Batı müziği dinlemeyi seviyordu. Cemğin favorileri Dede Efendi, Vivaldi ve Mozart idi.

İsmail Cemğin bir tutkusu da fotoğraf çekmekti. Objektifini pek çok ilginç konuya çeviren İsmail Cem, beş fotoğraf sergisi açmıştı. Elçin Cem ile evli olan İsmail Cem, İpek ve Kerim adlarında iki çocuk babasıydı.

*İSMAİL CEMğİN ğVEDAğSI*
Gazeteci Can Dündar ile yaptığı bir söyleşide, çoğu yaşıtının ve arkadaşlarının aksine, düz yazıyı sevdiğini ve şiir yazmadığını anlatan Cem, yaşamı boyunca 40 yıl arayla olmak üzere sadece iki şiir yazdığını belirtiyor.

Cemğin 1995 yılında New Yorkğta kaleme aldığını ifade ettiği şiiri ise ölümünün ardından belki de söyleyebilecek her şeyi kendi ağzından anlatıyor.

*VEDA*_
ğüok ileri bir tarihte
üok yaşlı olarak
Sessizce ayrılmalıyım
Kimseye pek gözükmeden
Ve kimseyi rahatsız etmeden.

Masamın üzerinde
Dünden kalan işler
Tamamlanmamış yazılar
Okunmayı bekleyen kitaplar
Ve anılar ve umutlar. 

Filleri kuyruğundan çekerek
Tepeleri aşırtmaktı görevim
Günler bitti filler tükenmedi
Ben elimden geleni yaptım
Gerisini siz tamamlayın.

Boşa geçmedi hayatım
Daha fazlası olabilirdi ama
ğBuna da şükürğ demeliyim
İşte sevgili dostlar
Ben böyle veda etmeliyim._



http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/news









Yorum (0) Yorum yaz! Kalıcı Bağlantı


*3/3/2007*

*SAHTE FİRAVUN MASALI ve BUNDAN RANT SAĞLAYANLAR*







Anadolu'da prototürklerle alakalı yaptığımız çalışmanın ardından çoğu olumlu bir çok yorum aldık. Fakat bu yorumlar bir bize gerçeği daha ortaya çıkarmamızda yardımcı oldu. "Konyalı" nikiyle yorum gönderen bir okurumuz Firavunla alakalı bir safsatayı açığa çıkarmak için bizde bir ışık yaktı. Yıllarca necip Türk Milleti'ni uyutanların maskeside bu tespitimizle ortaya çıkmış olsun. Orjinal bir bilgi değil, bütün dünyanın bildiği bir gerçeği sanki orjinalmiş gibi kitaplarda yazarak Türkiye'nin akademisyenlerini dünya bilimsel mekanlarında yaptıkları yayınlarla gülünç duruma düşürmeyi meziyet sayanlarla mücadelemiz sürecektir. İleriki çalışmalarımızda Tevrat ışığında değil, yüce kitabımız Kur'an Kerim ışığında bu konuyu daha detaylı irdeleyeceğiz. 





 

_BİLİMSEL CİDDİYETTEN UZAK BİR İDDİA: British Museum'da EA 32751 kod numarasıyla kayıtlı bulunan bu doğal mumyanın herhangi bir Firavuna ait olması ihtimali, bilimsel ve tarihi gerçeklere göre "sıfır"ğ_ 



1980'li yılların başından bu yana ülkemizeki bazı dinsel cemaatler tarafından "Hz. Musa ile yandaşlarını takip ederken Kızıldeniz'de boğulan firavun" olarak lanse edilen, hatta fotoğrafları Kur'an'ın konuyla ilgili ayetleri eşliğinde hediyelik kartpostallara dönüştürülen bu gizemli cesetin gerçekten "firavun" olma ihtimali var mı? 







Sahte firavun efsanesi... 



İsterseniz bu konuyu ünlü gazeteci, mecare avcısı olarakta tanınan Ali Murat Güven'den dinleyelim. 

"Yüzyılı aşkın bir süredir Londra'daki British Museum'da korunan şu ünlü "bozulmamış ceset"ten söz ediyorum. Hani şu, Kur'an-ı Kerim'deki Yunus SÃ»resi 90-92. ayetlerin kanıtı olduğu ileri sürülen, ama gerçekte firavunlukla hiçbir ilgisi olmayan, bundan yaklaşık beş bin yıl önce Yukarı Mısır'da yaşamış zavallı bir köylünün mumyasındanğ 

Bu ülke sözkonusu cesedi, "firavun" lansmanıyla ilk kez 1980'lerin sonlarına doğru tanıma şerefine nail oldu. Zafer Dergisi'nde yayımlanan malÃ»m fotoğraf ve ondan çoğaltılma kimi dergi haberleri o sıralarda İslami kesimde elden ele dolaşıyordu. Günümüzle kıyas kabul etmeyecek düzeydeki o günkü kıt arkeoloji ve tarih bilgimle bile, fotoğrafı görür görmez "Bu işte bir terslik var" demiştim, "Yüce Allah, Yunus SÃ»resi 90-92 ayetlerinde inançsız Firavun'un cesedini ibret için yüksekçe bir yere atacağını buyuruyor. Oysa, bu cesedin müzede durduğu yer, tipik bir mezar formunda. Eğer bu tesadüfi bir arkelojik buluntu ise çevresindeki bütün bu ıvır zıvırlar, basit toprak kap-kacaklar nedir? Onu düzenli bir mezarda değil de rasgele bir noktada bulmaları gerekmez miydi? Ayrıca, Allah firavunu bir ibret vesilesi olarak koruyacağını söylüyor, ama bu ceset ise en az yüzde 50 oranında çürümüş durumda. 'Bir miktar korunmuş olmak' demek, 'mükemmelen korunmuş olmak'la aynı anlama gelmez. En azından bir 'Allah sözü' olarak aynı anlama gelmez. Ne yani, o halde Allah'ın Firavun'u kusursuz biçimde muhafaza etmeye gücü yetmedi de ceset zamanla çürümeye mi başladı?" 

Fakat ben ne düşünürsem düşüneyim nafileydi. Genç dindarlar, ellerinde -kimbilir kim tarafından- British Museum'da çekilmiş olan o eski püskü fotoğrafla çevrelerindeki "imansızlara" tebliğ yapmaya çoktan başlamışlardı bile. Ve fotoğrafın popülaritesi 1990'lı yıllar boyunca katlanarak arttı. 



*Mumyayı ilk görüşüm* 



Yazılı basında geçirdiğim uzun çalışma yıllarından sonra Allah nasip etti ve 1990'ların ortalarında belgesel film yapımcısı oldum. Bu dönemde birçok ülkeyle birlikte yolum birkaç kez İngiltere'ye de düştü. 1997 yılında British Museum'da çekim yaparken, yıllardır kafamı kurcalayan ünlü mumyayı da dünya gözüyle görüp inceleme fırsatım doğacaktı. Müze'nin Eski Mısır Eserleri bölümüne geçip "firavun"un teşhir edildiği noktayı bulduğumda, ilk izlenimim derin bir hayal kırıklığı oldu. Adamımız, piyasada yıllarca dolaşan soluk fotoğrafında göründüğünden çok daha perişan bir haldeydi. üyle ki üç kıtada belgesel filmler çekerken farklı kültürlere ait sayısız insan kalıntısı görmüş biri olarak, Peru'nun ünlü Nazca ovasında düzinelercesini yakından incelediğim, hem de bin yılı aşkın süredir açık arazide duran mumyalardan bile daha fazla yıpranmış olduğunu söyleyebilirim. O tarihte British Museum yetkilileriyle ayaküstü yapmış olduğum sohbette kendilerine malÃ»m cesetle ilgili söylentileri anlattığımda, gülerek bana şu karşılığı vermişlerdi: "Müze envanterimizde bunlardan en az on-on beş tane daha kayıtlı. Hepsi de aynı bölgede ve İngiliz arkeologlarca bulunmuş doğal mumyalar. Ne yani, bunların hepsi mi firavun, hepsi mi dinsel mucize? Eğer bu adam kutsal kitaplarda anlatılan firavun olsaydı, onu zaten Müslümanlardan önce Museviler kutsal bir ziyaretgah noktası ilan ederlerdi!" 

Doğrusunu söylemek gerekirse, o gün orada bütün hayatını arkeolojiye ve eski Mısır uygarlığına adamış uzmanlarla bu acıklı iddia üzerine daha derin bir muhabbete girip, bir Türk televizyoncusu olarak kendimi iyice madara etmek istemedim. Eğer o tarihte bu fırsatı değerlendirip dinsel duyguları coşturan bir haber yazsaydım, yanına da müzede o mumyayla yan yana çekilmiş, parmağımla zat-ı muhteremi işaret eden bir fotoğrafımı ekleseydim, nihayet ülkeye döndüğümde de bunu bizim manipülasyon yapmaya meyyal gazetelerimizden ya da dergilerimizden birine yayınlanması için verseydim, eminim ki bir sürü dindar insana "Destur ya Rab!" çektirir; dinibütün teyzeleri amcaları evlerinde gazete okurken hüngür hüngür ağlatırdım. Ama böyle bir ucuzluğa asla tenezzül etmedim ve tecrübemi kendime saklamak üzere o gün İngiliz yetkililere verdikleri bilgiler için teşekkür ettim. Sonra da (her nasıl bir ilahi koruma altındaysa) yarı yarıya çürümüş durumdaki firavunumuza veda ederek müzenin diğer bölümlerindeki çekimlerimle uğraştım. "



(Fakat araştırmacı Türkiyede hemde ikibinli yılllarda bir çok yeni basılan kitapta ve dergilerde görünce hayretler içerisinde kalmış)





Hal böyleyken, anlı şanlı din alimlerimizin kamuoyuna dinsel ve bilimsel açıdan doyurucu bir açıklama yapmamalarının sonucunda, British Museum'daki cesede ilişkin bu acaip iddia günümüze kadar ulaştı; hatta müminler arası bayramlaşmalarda kullanılan bir de "tebrik kartı"na dönüştü. 

O kartı kitabevinde gördüğümde "Artık yeter" dedim kendi kendime. Ve bundan yaklaşık üç hafta önce Londra'daki British Museum'u aradım. Kendimi tanıtarak mumyanın bilimsel sorumlusu olan kişiyle görüşmek istediğimi bildirdim. Beni İngiltere'nin yetiştirdiği en büyük arkeologlardan biri olan, Eski Mısır uzmanı Derek A. Welsby ile görüştürdüler. Eğer boş bir zamanınızda bu kişinin adını internette sorgularsanız, Eski Mısır konusunda ne düzeyde biriyle temas ettiğimi çok daha iyi anlayabilirsiniz. Telefonda beni büyük bir ilgiyle dinleyen Bay Welsby, sorularımı yazılı olarak alıp yazılı olarak yanıtlamak istediğini belirtti. Bunun üzerine ben de konuya ilişkin sorularımı hazırlayıp kendisine gönderdim:



*'Firavun olduğuna dair hiçbir kanıt yok'* 



** _Dünyadaki diğer bütün büyük müzelerde olduğu gibi, uluslararası üne sahip British Museum'da da her eser o alanda uzmanlaşmış küratörlere (sergi düzenleyicisi) zimmetlenmiş durumda. Saygın İngiliz arkeologlarından Derek A. Welsby de müze envanterinde EA 32751 kod numarasıyla kayıtlı bulunan bu mumyanın "bilimsel ve idari hamisi" konumundaki kişiğ 



Bu tartışmalı buluntuya ilişkin olarak Welsby'den aşağıdaki bilgileri aldım:_ 

"Bana son derece ilginç bir başvuruyla geldiniz. Sizi ve değerli okurlarınızı doyurucu bir biçimde aydınlatmak için elimden geleni yapacağım. Sözünü ettiğiniz 'firavun' iddiasını daha önce de bir kez duymuştum. Ama, bilimsel açıdan ciddiye alınacak bir husus olmadığı için pek de üzerinde durmadım. 

Bu ceset, bizim 'doğal mumya' dediğimiz türden bir arkeolojik buluntudur. Yani, bozulmaması için eski Mısırlı uzmanlar tarafından derisine ve deri altı bölümlerine herhangi bir kimyasal madde sürülmemiştir. Bütün iç organları -kurumakla birlikte- yerli yerindedir. Ancak bu durum onun bir 'mucize' olduğunu kanıtlamaz. üünkü, gerek bizim müzemizde, gerekse dünyanın diğer pekçok müzesinde bunun gibi daha yüzlerce 'doğal mumya' mevcuttur. Doğal mumyalar, iklim koşullarının uygun olduğu her bölgede kolayca oluşabilirler. Yeni ölmüş biri kuru çöl kumlarında açılan bir mezara uzatılır ve üzeri zaman yitirilmeksizin yine aynı kuru kum ya da toprakla sıkı sıkıya kapatılır. Böylelikle vücuttaki sıvılar yüksek sıcaklıkta kısa süre içinde buharlaşır ve ceset bir tür fosile dönüşür. Benzer görünümlü doğal mumyalara Mısır'ın daha birçok çöllük bölgesinde ve Peru'nun Nazca ovasında da rastlayabilirsiniz. 

Elimdeki resmi kayıtlara göre, Geç Hanedan üncesi Dönem'e ait olan (M.ü. 3500-3250 arası) bu ceset, Yukarı Mısır'daki Cebeleyn kasabasında yapılan resmi bir kazıda bulunmuştur. üncelikle, kazı mahallinin Kızıldeniz'e olan aşırı uzaklığı -ki bu mesafe ortalama 300 km.'dir- bana aktardığınız iddiayı coğrafi açıdan geçersiz kılıyor. üte yandan, aynı kazı sırasında, mezarda cesedin ayrıcalıklı kimliğini ele verecek hiçbir özel takı, giyisi ya da işarete de rastlanmamış. Eski Mısırlılar sevdiklerini gündelik hayatta kullandıkları eşyalarla gömmeyi adet edinmişlerdi. Altından yapılma gündelik eşya ve mücevherat, bu kültürde bütün asillerin mezarlarında mutlak surette karşılaşacağınız çok önemli sınıfsal göstergelerdir. Bizdeki mumyanın çevresinde gördüğünüz kap-kacak, onun bulunduğu mezardan çıkan orijinal eşyalarıdır. Bunlar ise gayet sıradan, o çağda avamın kullandığı türden toprak malzemelerdir. Eğer ki bu kişi kutsal metinlerde sözü edilen 'lanetlenmiş firavun' ise o halde içi ve çevresi başka insanlarca düzenlenip süslenmiş olan nizami bir mezarda bulunmasının hiçbir mantığı yok; gelişigüzel bir biçimde bulunması daha akla ve mantığa yatkın olurdu. 

Bütün bu gerekçelerin ışığında, gerçekliğini araştırdığınız iddianın hiçbir tarihi ya da bilimsel geçerliliği ve tutarlılığı bulunmadığını bilmenizi isterim. Böyle bir iddiayı destekleyecek en küçük bir bulguya sahip olsaydık, bu mumyayı müzemiz galerilerinde şu anki konumunda değil zaten, çok daha farklı ve görkemli koşullarda sergilerdik"




Yorum (3) Yorum yaz! Kalıcı Bağlantı

----------

